# Raisin is Sick



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

Hello all! I used to be very active on this forum about 4 years ago. My flock is about 4-5 years old now, and they've all been very healthy up to this point. About 2 months ago, I noticed my australorp Raisin would stand and eat with her tail always down, but other than that she seemed fine. I checked her over every couple days and she seemed ok. As time progressed, she began laying down more frequently and wandering less with the other chickens. She still seemed fine- no discomfort, just wanting to rest more and her tail continued to always be down. It was during the hottest months, so I figured she was just warm (she has access to fresh water and food at all times). 

I moved into college a few weeks ago, and my family has been taking care of the flock. I came back today and she is worse. She seems to be having difficulty breathing and her crop seems harder than usual. She barely stands for longer than a minute and eats/drinks laying down. Her wings are drooping and her tail nearly drags. I am heartbroken as she is my favorite and she seems to be in pain. She is panting all the time. 
Does anyone know what could be wrong?

She is not egg bound and does not have any foot issues. I'm thinking respiratory or something to do with her crop but I haven't noticed it being that hard until today.
Please help! I feel so bad for my baby.

The pictures below were taken August 7th.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

I will also add the other two chickens, Petal and Raisin, have been completely fine and Raisin started exhibiting these odd symptoms 2 months ago.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The problem is, this has been going on for so long. When chickens show they don't feel well they are in deep trouble. 

How do you know she's not egg bound? When was the last time she laid?

Any chance at all of her seeing a vet. If you try for a large animal vet they usually are willing to see our birds.

Hard to believe you're old enough for college now.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

robin416 said:


> The problem is, this has been going on for so long. When chickens show they don't feel well they are in deep trouble.
> 
> How do you know she's not egg bound? When was the last time she laid?
> 
> ...


Yes, she really did seem fine a month ago- very lively and eating/drinking/laying as normal...just laying down with her tail drooping. However somehow in the week I was gone at college her condition declined rapidly. I will check around my small town for a vet that can see her. 
I am not sure about the last time she laid, but I can't feel an egg. Isn't egg binding fatal within a few days to a week as well? 
I put her in the cool laundry room in a crate with a towel for bedding, with just water and no food, considering her hard crop.
Time flies, especially with these birds. I still want to care for them through school. Nice to hear from you again!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The drooping tail for so long is what is concerning. 

Remember to check her crop in the morning and look for any droppings.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

robin416 said:


> The drooping tail for so long is what is concerning.
> 
> Remember to check her crop in the morning and look for any droppings.


I will make sure to have the family check on her tomorrow and I'll be back Sunday.
Do you think it's something to do with her crop?
She only has water right now.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't know. The droopy tail for so long points at something else. If her crop isn't working it might be from what has caused to feel bad. 

She is older and that might have something to do with what is happening with her.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Oh no I hope raisin feels better! She is super cute too and I’m praying that she gets better soon.


----------

